# What do you know about the Super Single Speed???



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I know it was only available a couple of years- maybe 2009-2010. Anyone know what type of steel was used? Columbus, Dedaccia, Gilco, ...? 120mm rear or standard road 130mm rear dropouts? Made in Italy with the Master XL or in Asia? Track geo or more road friendly geo?

BTW, I know the red one pictured above may not actually be a Super SS. The black one is the only stock SSS. 

thanks.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

C'mon, it's been a week and no one has any info on the SSS?!?! And you call yourself Conlago-istas?? Lol. 

It's all good, I found some articles and websites that had write-ups on the SSS. But of course none of them answered the questions I had. I was hoping a few on this forum had some experience or inside knowledge on this bike. I saw one for sale in CA, but I think I will pass as I have two higher priorities on my wish list.


----------

